# My Space Pod



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Howdy Guys.

Here is my "work in progress", Moebius SpacePod.

Still need to clean it up a little, and Add the Fusion Core Lighting ETC...I also weathered it slightly.





BP


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

Paul,

Looks great so far! Is their a color chart you are using for the colors and what about pics of the interior?

MMM


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

MonsterModelMan said:


> Paul,
> 
> Looks great so far! Is their a color chart you are using for the colors and what about pics of the interior?
> 
> MMM


Thanks for the Comment.

Yes I still need to Hollow out the Thrusters, add the Lighting for the Fusion Core, The Lights above the Viewport and the Rear Door.

I actually Used my Own Color Chart:thumbsup:. I can't say how close Moebius Chart Is, because I really didn't look at it.

I also Replaced the "Glass" on the kit. Again, this is NOT a dig on Moebius' Kit supplied Glass, I just prefer my own.

High Regards,
BP


----------



## gareee (Jan 1, 1970)

Wow! that's larger then I'd hoped for! Any chance you have a star wars, gi joe, or indiana jones figure you can use to see if they are in scale with it.. looks kinda close.


----------



## Gilusions (Apr 25, 2006)

BP

Looks good if I ever have the time I like to build mine one day.


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

gareee said:


> Wow! that's larger then I'd hoped for! Any chance you have a star wars, gi joe, or indiana jones figure you can use to see if they are in scale with it.. looks kinda close.


Remember, that's not the 39" Seaview behind it! Maybe the little 3 incher figures may work, but I think they'd be too big...


----------



## Sonett (Jul 21, 2003)

Looks fantastic! Got started on mine yesterday. It only took 3 days to arrive from Cult! I'm just doing a simple build for now and will probably add lights on a later kit. Just curious, which Seaview model is that in the background? It doesn't look like the Moebius kit.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Moebius said:


> Remember, that's not the 39" Seaview behind it! Maybe the little 3 incher figures may work, but I think they'd be too big...


*That's right guys... Sorry for any Confusion. That Seaview in the Background is 24" In Length.*It was a kit made years ago, That I finally convinced a guy who bought it originally,to sell it to me(lol)


*BP*


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

BP, you sure are knocking out these kits in fast order, looks great. what kind of fusion core lighting are you going to do on it ? AND, again, GREAT LOOKING KITS FRANK, KEEP EM COMING !!


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

MORE Pics...


----------



## gareee (Jan 1, 1970)

I dunno... it looks pretty close to me.. remember the pod really only held 3 figures standing it it at a time..I recall robot, will, an dr smith looking pretty craped in it.

(If ya REALLY wanted to get us, you shoulda posted that pic, but with the polar lights seaview behind it! LOL!)

Heck, we'd mistake it for the long awaited 1:6th scale space pod!


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

model maker said:


> BP, you sure are knocking out these kits in fast order, looks great. what kind of fusion core lighting are you going to do on it ? AND, again, GREAT LOOKING KITS FRANK, KEEP EM COMING !!


 
Thanks Bert.

It wasn't my Intention to Knock the Kits out Fast. I Just work at a quick pace. I always have. I don't Rush through my Builds at all. Truth be told I was Getting ready for the Moebius Line Of Irwin Allen stuff ever since Frank announced them.. Meaning Research Etc.. Not to mention, I have ALWAYS been an Irwin Allen Fan and Have gathered Info on Colors details through the Years.

Some guys Take two Weeks to complete a Build, others Two years! Some just Talk about Building and wonder why they don't have the time to build a kit(lol)!

...About the lighting. I haven't figured out how I am going to do it yet. My Fusion Core is Removeable so I can just Pop a lighting Ring in there.

High Regards,
BP:thumbsup:


----------



## gareee (Jan 1, 1970)

Wonder if the first cheap old Pl Jupiter II fusion core lights would work? I bought two at the time, since they were cheaper that way.


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

Cool! Nice work!
It looks like the space pod to me!
Thanks for posting the pics of the finished model.

Dave


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Dave Metzner said:


> Cool! Nice work!
> It looks like the space pod to me!
> Thanks for posting the pics of the finished model.
> 
> Dave


My Sincere Pleasure Sir!!!


BP


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

beatlepaul said:


> Thanks Bert.
> 
> It wasn't my Intention to Knock the Kits out Fast. I Just work at a quick pace. I always have. I don't Rush through my Builds at all. Truth be told I was Getting ready for the Moebius Line Of Irwin Allen stuff ever since Frank announced them.. Meaning Research Etc.. Not to mention, I have ALWAYS been an Irwin Allen Fan and Have gathered Info on Colors details through the Years.
> 
> ...


BP, Since you are very familiar with the 24 inch Jupiter 2, how close in scale is that space pod ? would it work with the 24 inch J-2 ?


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

VERY sweet! Remember the adage, "Irwin liked orange"! :woohoo:

Incidentally, I just received 2 from Cult myself; one I'm going to build up after my (first) Moebius Seaview is done, and the second is going to be built if /when a lighting kit becomes available from either GIL or VooDooFX, whichever comes first. I fully trust either one of those fine gentlemen to make an excellent aftermarket kit when time or desire will permit them to! :thumbsup:


----------



## fxshop (May 19, 2004)

*Space Pod Fusion Core*



Seaview said:


> VERY sweet! Remember the adage, "Irwin liked orange"! :woohoo:
> 
> Incidentally, I just received 2 from Cult myself; one I'm going to build up after my (first) Moebius Seaview is done, and the second is going to be built if /when a lighting kit becomes available from either GIL or VooDooFX, whichever comes first. I fully trust either one of those fine gentlemen to make an excellent aftermarket kit when time or desire will permit them to! :thumbsup:


We have already started pre design work for the circuit board, we should have are model kit in a few days for sizing and test fit of the core. If any one has any questions drop us an email [email protected] or call us at 650-568-3400.

Thanks
Randy Neubert
VoodooFX
650-568-3400


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

^^Randy,
my wish list for your circuit. If you can , put the "guts" (chips, whatever) on a separate board and run wiring to a simple ring board with the LEDs on it. Have a hole in the center of the round circuit board to put a mounting screw thru.

I have selfish motives. I would buy 2. One for the pod and the other one I would use in the Serenity kit I'm working on.


----------



## Mr. Wabac (Nov 9, 2002)

Seaview said:


> VERY sweet! Remember the adage, "Irwin liked orange"!


So is that the real explanation behind the talking carrot ?

Anyone plan to recreate the Pod with that scene ?


----------



## Duck Fink (May 2, 2005)

Nice build Beatlepaul! You have done a nice job on this kit. I just got mine today. Seeing yours makes me want to build mine!


----------



## Rebel Rocker (Jan 26, 2000)

Man, that looks great!! Can't wait to get one!

Wayne


----------



## fxshop (May 19, 2004)

Lou Dalmaso said:


> ^^Randy,
> my wish list for your circuit. If you can , put the "guts" (chips, whatever) on a separate board and run wiring to a simple ring board with the LEDs on it. Have a hole in the center of the round circuit board to put a mounting screw thru.
> 
> I have selfish motives. I would buy 2. One for the pod and the other one I would use in the Serenity kit I'm working on.


Hello Lou, We are working out an even better system, James is desiging a piggy back board design so you will have no jumper wires between the two boards the boards will be contected with a 4-5 staright pin conector, just one power hook up. Hope to have the prototype tested soon!

Thanks
Randy Neubert
VoodooFX
650-568-3400


----------



## jwrjr (Oct 31, 2003)

The electrical part of the design is done. But we can't go any forther until we get our hands on an actual Pod kit so that we can make sure that everything will fit in the model.


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

^^
James, I should have one in a day or so. I can swing it by if it will speed things along.


----------



## Admiral Nelson (Feb 28, 2002)

I called every shop in town and they never heard of the Pod. I had to inform them of what it was so they could order it.


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

Looks like there are a lot of Pod people here! I can't wait to get my kit so I can get started on it too!

Huzz


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

You're Next!!!!!

You're Next!!!!!


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Excellent job! Sure having figures would be nice, but the exterior shot of it on the grass, reminds me of the Land of the Giants episode.


----------



## jwrjr (Oct 31, 2003)

Lou: while I would like to have one on hand, all I really need are some measurements. I don't know if it would be worth a special trip, if you are going to already be in this area maybe I should take you up on the idea.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Excellent work! :thumbsup: Looks like the real thing in 1/1 scale!


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

Great work!!


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Again, Thank you gentlemen


BP


----------



## jwrjr (Oct 31, 2003)

We have gotten our hands on a kit, so the development moves forward. Thanks to Lou and Ignatz for the offers of assistance. My guess (and I do mean guess) is that the pod lighting should be available in 3 - 4 weeks. What that really means is that it could be anywhere between 2 weeks and 2 months. Sorry it is not sooner, but the manufacturing process in putting an electronics package together does take time.


----------



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

nice job!


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

jwrjr said:


> We have gotten our hands on a kit, so the development moves forward. Thanks to Lou and Ignatz for the offers of assistance. My guess (and I do mean guess) is that the pod lighting should be available in 3 - 4 weeks. What that really means is that it could be anywhere between 2 weeks and 2 months. Sorry it is not sooner, but the manufacturing process in putting an electronics package together does take time.


 
That's OK; patience is one of the key ingrediants of success. :thumbsup:


----------



## NTRPRZ (Feb 23, 1999)

A question or two. Has anyone come up with a good representation of the Pod's interior? How accurate is the model in that regard? I've seen lots of photos of the Jupiter II set, but virtually none of the Pod. Were any available?


----------



## Cappy D (Jun 19, 2004)

Your space pod looks great!

Cappy D


----------



## jwrjr (Oct 31, 2003)

I will be finished sooner than that, but it takes a little while to make it into a kit for modelers to use (sigh).


----------



## Rattrap (Feb 23, 1999)

Got my pod in yesterday. All I can say is, I'm a happy rat.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

.....Just waiting for that Fusion Core kit.......:freak:


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

I am waiting on the lighting kit as well before starting on mine. I may beging painting but will not build until I get the lighting kit. Will there be any lighting in the cabin itself or just the fusion core?


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Opus Penguin said:


> I am waiting on the lighting kit as well before starting on mine. I may beging painting but will not build until I get the lighting kit. Will there be any lighting in the cabin itself or just the fusion core?


Personally, I will not be lighting the interior cabin It Isn't necessary(IMHO).The Fusion Core and theLights above the main Viewport and the Lights above the rear Hatch Will do it for me.

However I am sure others will attempt it! God bless and good luck storming the Castle:thumbsup:

BP


----------



## AJ-1701 (May 10, 2008)

Looks great :thumbsup:

I so wanna start mine but I need to knock off a few of my current on the bench jobs, espescialy the wifes commisioned for the wife job:freak:

There dosn't seem like a lotta room between the floor and the fusion core though for any lighting though


----------



## jwrjr (Oct 31, 2003)

The kit theat we are working on includes the fusion core and support for a couple of other leds which can be used either for the interior or for the lights above the viewport.


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

It would be cool if there was a way to make the radar dish on top rotate as it does in the show, but I guess you would have to sacrifice the cabin space for a motor.


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

How about this Space Pod?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aNqyWOggKeM


----------

